

Satellite IR data may have predicted Japan earthquake - anigbrowl
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26773/?p1=blogs

======
th0ma5
I certainly hope they can continue to collect the data. This article doesn't
seem to mention it, but I wonder what kinds of false-positives come out of
this method, or if otherwise the noise can be factored out, and if the whole
thing can be measured. Pretty compelling that in my lifetime I've seen both
better tsunami and tornado warnings... maybe not the best, but way better than
being in the complete dark even just 20 years ago.

~~~
pedrokost
Earthquakes are really hard (if not possible) to predict. At least so it was
until now. I would never have thought that we will be able to predict
earthquakes once, even if only a few hours before the hazardous event.

Unfortunately, I don't think this data is cheap enough to produce for most
countries. It is expensive and as you said, it may produce some false alerts.
However I would love to see in the coming months and years that this data is
made publicly available in real time. I am pretty sure that making it
available to the public would also permit more discoveries and correlations to
be made.

------
jsmcgd
Isn't a much larger data set needed to rule out coincidence?

